# L e'tape du California



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone signed up this year? 
Secondly, anyone know of a discount code for registration? I waited too long and reg is now at $90. Thanks.


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

They are pretty strict on the deadlines. I don't know of any discounts available. Don't wait too much longer or you'll dinged again.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

leathernek said:


> They are pretty strict on the deadlines. I don't know of any discounts available. Don't wait too much longer or you'll dinged again.


I hear ya. My fault.


----------

